# 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!



## Unregistriert (24 August 2006)

Gestern habe ich von einer Firma namens INtelegence ein Mahnungsschreiben bekommen, dass ein Betrag in Höhe von 30,65 Euro zu zahlen ist, der ursprünglich auf einer Telekomrechnung als "Beträge anderer Anbieter" allerdings in Höhe von 27,00 Euro angegeben war.
Nach einem Anruf bei der INtelegence wurde mir gesagt es sei die Nummer einer Erotikline und zwar folgende 0900-54444058. Die Firma INtelegence konnte mir zwar Auskunft geben wann genau die Gespräche geführt wurden, gab mir aber auch die Nummer der Firma CNS 24 AG, damit ich weitere Infos zu dieser Erotikline herausfinden könne.
Leider konnte mir aber die Firma CNS 24 AG aus Datenschutzgründen keine Auskunft erteilen, welcher Erotikservice sich hinter dieser Nummer verbirgt.

Habt ihr einen Rat oder einen Tip wie ich es dennoch herausfinden kann, ohne die teure 0900er Nummer anrufen zu müssen?
Ich habe auch schon versucht durch den Link, der hier im Forum öfter auftaucht, die Nummer einzugeben, aber da kommt ja nur dass es über die Firma CNS 24 AG läuft.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar, Hilfe dazu zu bekommen, denn momentan scheitert meine Beziehung an dieser Sache und es würde zur Aufklärung einiger Missverständnisse beitragen.


----------



## jupp11 (24 August 2006)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Leider konnte mir aber die Firma CNS 24 AG aus Datenschutzgründen keine Auskunft erteilen, welcher Erotikservice sich hinter dieser Nummer verbirgt.



Wende dich an die Bundesnetzagentur und schildere  den Fall 
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni..._Telekommunikation/Nummernverwaltung_14y.html


> Fragen zu Rufnummern richten Sie bitte an die Hotline der Rufnummernverwaltung. Sie erreichen diese unter dem bundesweiten Infotelefon 0 18 03 NUMMER bzw. 0 18 03 68 66 37* oder unter nummernverwaltung [at] netza.de
> 
> Bei Schwierigkeiten mit Ihren Telekommunikationsanbietern können Sie sich an den Verbraucherservice der Bundesnetzagentur wenden. Sie erreichen diesen von Mo - Fr von 9.00 Uhr bis 15.00 Uhr unter dem bundesweiten Infotelefon 0 18 05 / 10 10 00*.



j.


----------



## Don Frago (24 August 2006)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*

Lt _Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von ... Mehrwertdienstrufnummern_ § 43 a gilt:

_Alle 0900er Mehrwertdiensterufnummern werden in einer Datenbank bei der Regulierungsbehörde erfasst.
...
Jedermann kann gegenüber der *Regulierungsbehörde* Auskunft über die in der Datenbank gespeicherten Daten verlangen_

siehe http://217.160.60.235/BGBL/bgbl1f/bgbl103s1590.pdf#search="§ 43b, Abs. 2"

offenbar besteht der Auskunfts*anspruch* wohl nur gegenüber der Bundesnetzagentur. 
Es wundert mich allerdings, dass ein Netzbetreiber diese Auskuft verweigert - warum auch, was soll das bringen?

Viele Grüße,

Don Frago


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2006)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*

Das Ganze ist mir sowieso ein Rätsel.
Mein Freund hat vor einiger Zeit "merkwürdige" SMSen bekommen von einer 5-stelligen Nummer, sowas wie 66566 oder so. ER vermutete dahinter seine Exfrau, die ihm eins auswischen will. Zu mir sagte er, er hat geantwortet dass die aufhören sollen. Und dann hat er angeblich in einer E-Mail diese 0900-54444058 gefunden und wollte sich dort über die SMSen beschweren...
Ich habe jetzt herausgefunden, welcher Erotik-Line diese 0900er Nummer gehört (dank Goggle). Nun suche ich aber den Zusammenhang zwischen den SMSen und der Nummer...


----------



## jupp11 (24 August 2006)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*



			
				Don Frago schrieb:
			
		

> Es wundert mich allerdings, dass ein Netzbetreiber diese Auskuft verweigert - warum auch, was soll das bringen?


Ja merkwürdig, ganz merkwürdig...
 irgendwie erinnert das an die Spielchen aus den "guten,alten"  Dialerzeiten. Da wurden auch 
"mein Name ist Hase, ich weiß von nichts"  und Datenschutz als Vernebelungsstrategie vorgeschoben.
Warum muß ein "Dienstleister" geheimgehalten  werden, der von jemandem Geld haben will?


----------



## Unregistriert (30 August 2006)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*

Hallöchen


Mir ist das ganze genauso passiert...habe heute von der Firma INtelegence einen Brief erhalten in dem steht das ich doch unverzüglich einen Betrag von 36,32 € bezahlen soll.
Ich weiß nun auch nicht weiter...hatte ebenfalls angerufen und die wollten mich an die Erotikhotline weieterverbinden.

Hast du denn schon bezahlt.

Ich bräuchte in der Sache ebenfalls hilfe..


Danke


----------



## tante (31 August 2006)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*

Haben in den letzten T-Com Abrechnungen (Juni- August) auch "Beträge anderer Anbieter"  mit abgerechnet bekommen. Die abgebuchten Lastschriften wurden sofort zurückgeholt und nur die Beträge gezahlt für die wir das ok gesehen haben. Gegen den Rest wurde Einspruch erhoben und die Zahlung bis zur Klärung zurückgehalten. Einspruch an T-Com, Next ID Technologies, Bonn (Beträge andere Anbieter) und dessen Anbieter war Translease in Irland!!! (dort wurde auch ein Einschreiben hingeschickt) Lt. EVN von Next ID handelt es sich um folgende Zielnr. 00 49 900 5940XXX... Nun waren wir noch bei der Verbraucherschutzzentrale und haben noch zussätzlich ein technisches Prüfprotkoll beantragt sowie eine ungekürzte EVN. Man braucht schon einen langen Atem und ZEIT... Next ID Technologies hat uns jezt sogar schon mit gerichtlichen Massnahmen gedroht. Fortsetzung folgt.... oder vielleicht noch ein Tip aus dem Forum?


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2006)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*

Kein Tipp... aber Translease (Telepronto) ist durchaus bekannt... (und evtl. auch in Deutschland erreichbar, falls nötig)
zuletzt hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=147568#post147568


> Next ID Technologies, Bonn (Beträge andere Anbieter) und dessen Anbieter war Translease in Irland!!!


 Genau das soll doch eigentlich nicht mehr so sein...


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2006)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*

Komisch. Ich dachte, Translease rechnet über Mainpean ab - und zwar, was ich sehe, sehr übersichtlich...
Berichte mal, was weiter passiert. Was das wohl für ein Angebot war. Hmm. Klingt eigentlich eher nach einer Pfui-Nummer nachts mit dem Kürzel "TLI" (oder Videotexttafel?)
ist das alles auszuschliessen?


----------



## Tante (1 September 2006)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*

Also Pfui-Nummer, weiß ich nicht, hab ja nicht angerufen. zudem sind die Anrufe beginnend
 am 11.06 um 18.08.00 Uhr - 4 sec; 14.06. 14.25.14 - 3 sec; 14.06. 14.29.55 - 8 sec. 
(an diesem Tag war niemand zuhause ausser unserer Katze??); 19.06. 15.47.36 - 5 sec.;
 19.06. 15.53.02 - 4 sec.; 20.06. 17.17.50 - 1 sec.; 20.06. 17.18.57 - 3 sec.;
 26.06. 14.34.41 - 5 sec, 24.07 13.52.43 - 3 sec. und 27.07. 20.54.52 - 3 sec,
und auf der T-Com Rechnung erscheint Artikel/Leistungsnr. 96833 Translease, 
der EVN auf Next ID verweist auf Translease in Dublin, ich hab keine Ahnung und 
die Uhrzeiten sind mehr als aussergewöhnlich....


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 September 2006)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*

@mods: kann man das ab hier abtrennen?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=164175#post164175
Katzen wählen nicht. Hast Du diese Angaben Next-ID vorgelegt? Das sieht ja nicht gerade nach Nutzung der Nummer aus.  Ich kann die Nummer leider nicht ausprobieren, würde mich doch interessieren, was das für ein Dienst sein soll... ach quatsch, die Nummer leigt ja noch gar nicht vollständig vor. Stehen beim EVN von next-id auch XXX drin?

und: was für ein Telefon habt ihr denn?


----------



## Tante (4 September 2006)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*

Bei Next Id stehen leider auch xxx drin, wir haben ein Telefon von Aldi (Tevion), hatten bisher keine Probleme, das Ganze ging erst nach Umstellung auf Fulltime von T-Online los. Ach und was uns noch aufgefallen ist: Mein Mann hat am Freitag das Telefon auf Werkseinstellung zurückgesetzt. Wir haben jeden Anruf dokumentiert und heute auf der Wahlwiederholung erscheint doch SIEBENMAL diese merkwürdige Nummer!!!!! Wie kann das angehen, da wir nun wirklich wie die Hölle aufpassen (zum Glück haben wir ja die 0900er sperren lassen)....


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 September 2006)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*

werkseinstellung = PIN-Nummer ist 0000 (oder so) --> jeder Dödel kann es kapern. Mehrfamilienhaus? Schreibt euch mal alle Mitbewohner auf. Nur so. Aber dalli.


----------



## der reingefallene (6 September 2006)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*

mir ist das gleiche passiert. erst auf der Rechnung der Telecom 119 EURONEN für eine Dubiose 4,5 Min. Verbindung. Rechnungssteller war die Firma In.Telegence! Herausgefunden habe ich über die Internet-Seite dieser Firma, das sich dahinter eine 0900er Nummer Verbirgt, die wiederum der Firma Level 5 Media GmbH gehört. Auf der Seite der In-Telegence kann man die Telecom-Daten aus der Rechnung eingeben und so die Firma hinter der 0900er rausbekommen. Auch diese Firma hat eine Internetseite, wo man eine Emailadresse findet...hat wohl alles System...Was ich weiß ist, das der Preis bei den 0900er mehr oder weniger frei tarifierbar sind. Die Kosten müssen jedoch stets kostenlos vor dem Zustandekommen der Verbindung angesagt bzw. im Falle von Dialern klar ersichtlich angezeigt werden. Hat da jemand noch n guten Tipp? Bekomme jetzt schon Mahnungen...will aber auf keinen Fall zahlen.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 September 2006)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*

Tja, kommt mir bekannt vor. Bekannte von mir haben auf ihrer letzten T-Com-Rechnung ebenfalls an mehreren Tagen angeblich mit der Inlandsauskunft von Next ID telefoniert (Nummer 11848 ). Auch über Translease sind angeblich Gespräche geführt worden. Alles zu Zeiten am hellichten Tag, als keiner daheim war. Sehr komisch, oder?
Die Rechnung lautet über 170,- EURO für Next ID.
Wie sind erfahrungsgemäss denn die Erfolgsausichten bei Widerspruch ?
Kann mir das jemand sagen ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 September 2006)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*



			
				der reingefallene schrieb:
			
		

> ...die wiederum der Firma Level 5 Media GmbH gehört. Auf der Seite der In-Telegence kann man die Telecom-Daten aus der Rechnung eingeben und so die Firma hinter der 0900er rausbekommen. Auch diese Firma hat eine Internetseite, wo man eine Emailadresse findet...


Du meinst aber nicht gomex in Tuvalu? (GFin N*H* in einer Gallerie zusammen mit Symbolen aus unserer dunklen deutschen Vergangenheit - g*x.t*/galerien.html)
Zu den Referenzen/Partnern der l*5 gehört ja auch in-telegence. Eine gewachsene Beziehung von Kölnern zu Kölnern...
http://www.l*5.de/ref.php

Die Telefonnummer  aus vergangenen Tagen hat man ja immer noch, wie man lesen kann.

Nuja, dialercenter... nur die Ältesten werden sich erinnern, ist also hier off-topic 

Für Dich: Frage die Kölner doch mal ganz offen, was Sache ist. Antworten tun die ja nach meiner Erfahrung. Und holländisch sprechen musst Du auch nicht...


> Gesellschafter / Eigentümer:
> F*, H* W*
> Gesellschafter
> Zoetemeer
> ...


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2006)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*

Vieleicht etwas unpassend aber dennoch der Hinweis hier drauf:



> AkA-Aka
> *Chaostheoretiker*


Ob die "neuen" interessierten Leser dir hier noch folgen können, Aka?


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 September 2006)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht etwas unpassend aber dennoch der Hinweis hier drauf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> nur die Ältesten werden sich erinnern, *ist also hier off-topic*


Man muss überall das Kleingedruckte lesen 
Aber Du weisst ja, dass mir die N*H* sooooo ans Herz gewachsen ist.


----------



## Reducal (9 September 2006)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*

...die hat schon was aber anscheinend nur wenn ein Profi ablichtet. Was "MANN" ansonsten an ihr vermuten würde, wird eher mit der Geldbörse erstickt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 September 2006)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*

Also männlich inspiriert ist mein Interesse an ihr sicherlich nicht, diese Diskussion hatten wir doch schon 
Das Foto mit dem feschen Spanier am Büffet - nuja, soooo aufregend fand ich sie da ja nicht...


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*

Habe ebenfalls ungefragt Abbuchung 60 Euro über 11825 Auskunft (???) bekommen  dahinter steckte CNS 24 AG 04860 Torgau, Telefon: 03421 - 77360. E-Mail: [email protected] . Habe t-com den betrag löschen lassen, damit ich nicht betrogen werde. Über t-com kann ich gar keine gesperrten gebühren Nummern wählen.

wieviele geschädigte sind das noch???? ich geb die info auch an die Netzagentur


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*

das könnte evtl. hier nicht der richtige Thread sein


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*

Ich habe von dem Inkassounternehmen "Justitia Inkasso" ein Mahnschreiben erhalten. Nach Aufforderung , mir den Einzelgesprächsnachweis zu kommen zu lassen,  erhielt ich einen schwarz/weiß-Ausdruck mit einer 0900er-Nr. 

Auch bei mir verwies man mich auf den Anbieter CNS 24, mit dem ich mich in Verbindung gesetzt habe.

Morgen habe ich einen Termin bei einem Anwalt, der sich genau mit diesen dubiosen Geschichten befasst.

Bin gespannt, was dabei herauskommt.

Immherin beläuft sich der angemahnte Betrag auf EURO 465,09!!! 

Abgesehen davon, hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt, als diese 0900er-Nr. von meinem Anschluß aus gewählt worden sein sollen eine Sperre seitens der Telekom drin...

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrunge machen dürfen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> erhielt ich einen schwarz/weiß-Ausdruck mit einer 0900er-Nr.


welche denn?


----------



## Reducal (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt, als diese 0900er-Nr. von meinem Anschluß aus gewählt worden sein sollen eine Sperre seitens der Telekom drin...


Bist du dir da sicher? Sperren bei der T-Com werden häufig bei Updates versehentlich nicht übernommen oder fallen bei einem Tarifwechsel durch den Nutzer automatisch weg. Im ersten Fall ist es gut, wenn man den Beleg über die Einrichtung der Sperre noch in seinen Unterlagen hat - wenn die T-Com keine Aufhebung der Sperre durch den Anschlussinhaber nachweisen kann, übernimmt sie i. d. R. den Schaden. Im zweiten Fall wird es haarig, da mit der Vertragsänderung der Nutzer auch hätte die Sperre neu einrichten müssen, da es sich hier um ein anderes Produkt als zuvor handelt (meint i. d. R. die T-Com).


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe von dem Inkassounternehmen "Justitia Inkasso" ein Mahnschreiben erhalten. Nach Aufforderung , mir den Einzelgesprächsnachweis zu kommen zu lassen,  erhielt ich einen schwarz/weiß-Ausdruck mit einer 0900er-Nr.
> 
> Auch bei mir verwies man mich auf den Anbieter CNS 24, mit dem ich mich in Verbindung gesetzt habe.
> 
> ...



Nimm Deinem Anwalt  diese drei Urteile des Bundesgerichtshofs  mit. Immer die blaue Schrift anklicken.

Wichitg ist noch: Einzelverbindungsnachweis und Vorlage des Prüfprotokolls gemäß § 16 TKV und  Information zur Beweislast. Ebenfalls ausdrucken und zum Rechtsanwalt mitnehmen.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe ebenfalls ungefragt Abbuchung 60 Euro über 11825 Auskunft (???) bekommen  dahinter steckte CNS 24 AG 04860 Torgau, Telefon: 03421 - 77360. E-Mail: [email protected] . Habe t-com den betrag löschen lassen, damit ich nicht betrogen werde. Über t-com kann ich gar keine gesperrten gebühren Nummern wählen.
> 
> wieviele geschädigte sind das noch???? ich geb die info auch an die Netzagentur



Hallo,
Dein Eintrag liegt zwar schon etwas zurück, aber meine Tochter hat jetzt
über ihre Handyrechnung die gleichen Probleme mit dieser Auskunftsnummer.
Hast Du bei Deiner Sache etwas erreicht? Ich habe an InTelegence geschrieben und den Betrag über Telecom nicht überwiesen. Intelegence hat mich an  CNS 24 AG verwiesen. Auch hier bei uns untypische Zeiten.
Gruß
Lupinchen
30.12.2006


----------



## Reducal (30 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*

Das Problem, wenn man hier im Board nur einmalig und unangemeldet vorbei schaut und einen Text rein hackt, dass sich die Poster nur zu selten hier wieder blicken lassen, so dass man auf Antwort wohl ewig wartet.
Ein weiteres Problem - diese Nummer und die lieben kleinen. Als betroffener sollt man zumindest mal die Torgauer Firma anschreiben und um Auskunft bitten, wofür man bezahlen soll. Nicht selten lasen sich Töchterchens und Bübelein zum Sachverhalt dann ein.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 September 2008)

*AW: 0900er Nummer Hilfe! Brauche Auskunft!*

Gehts jetzt wieder los?  :unzufrieden:

verbraucherrechtliches…  Schulfreunde Vermittlungs Service AG
verbraucherrechtliches…  Erotische Nachbarschaft Vermittlung GmbH verschickt ?Flirt-E-Mails?


----------

